# EX-07 Form. Trabajo por cuenta propia



## sametyay (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello good night,

I am planning to open a restaurant to Malaga, but i have some problems with Ex-07 form first of all now I am living in Turkey but this documents asks me adress in Spain. If I write nothing it could be a problem? Adress of the restaurant too. Pff Of course If i take a visa after that i will find a shop.

Could you help me please ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sametyay said:


> Hello good night,
> 
> I am planning to open a restaurant to Malaga, but i have some problems with Ex-07 form first of all now I am living in Turkey but this documents asks me adress in Spain. If I write nothing it could be a problem? Adress of the restaurant too. Pff Of course If i take a visa after that i will find a shop.
> 
> Could you help me please ?


it asks for a address in Spain, because you need to be in Spain

I'm not sure that's the correct form for you, since it's for working here temporarily & temporary residence & at the end of the period of temporary residence you have to return home

who told you to complete this form?


----------



## sametyay (Jul 8, 2014)

Yup I am sure, you dont need to be in spain you could take this visa from outside of the spain.

Trabajo por cuenta propia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sametyay said:


> Yup I am sure, you dont need to be in spain you could take this visa from outside of the spain.
> 
> Trabajo por cuenta propia



So are you applying for the Investment visa? That requires capital of 500,000€ as far as I'm aware

you need to have accommodation already secured - so you do need an address in Spain, along with proof that the money is in a bank in Spain

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...cago/Documents/documentosvisados/autonomo.pdf

I've taken it from an English language consulate for the benefit of the members who don't speak Spanish (since this is an English language forum  )


----------

